# ^^ndstitle-1452^^



## shaunj66 (Jan 9, 2007)

^^ndsrelease-1452^^


----------



## Hairy (Jan 9, 2007)

oh snap!


----------



## ejr (Jan 9, 2007)

Proper D'n'F + supercard cf 2.58 = 0kb file. So.... nothing new for supercard users.


----------



## plasmatron (Jan 9, 2007)

QUOTE(ejr @ Jan 9 2007 said:


> Proper D'n'F + supercard cf 2.58 = 0kb file. So.... nothing new for supercard users.





Noooooooooooooo !!!


----------



## SpaceJump (Jan 9, 2007)

Just tried it and it reminds me a lot of House of the Dead, but not as good imo.

Works fine on G6L


----------



## shaunj66 (Jan 9, 2007)

I think this game is pretty cool. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's one of those sleeper hit titles that fills the void in gaming sessions between those other big releases. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Boom! Headshot! (Someone had to say it...)


----------



## Normmatt (Jan 9, 2007)

Works on my M3SD but not on my NinjaDS


----------



## TheRocK (Jan 9, 2007)

Works on Supercard DS


----------



## orocantype (Jan 9, 2007)

QUOTE(TheRocK @ Jan 9 2007 said:


> works on supercard sd


Settings?

I get 0kb on Supercard SD using 2.58


----------



## TheRocK (Jan 9, 2007)

QUOTE(orocantype @ Jan 9 2007 said:


> QUOTE(TheRocK @ Jan 9 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > works on supercard sd
> ...



Sorry I meant Supercard DS not SD.


----------



## .TakaM (Jan 9, 2007)

**TakaM predicts a sequel*


----------



## Sil3n7 (Jan 9, 2007)

NooOOooO I have supercard sd...


----------



## Killermech (Jan 9, 2007)

Well we 'almost' got the beta first before the actual release


----------



## Sil3n7 (Jan 9, 2007)

QUOTE(Killermech @ Jan 9 2007 said:


> Well we 'almost' got the beta first before the actual release


Indeed that would have been cool


----------



## BlueStar (Jan 9, 2007)

Works on R4, actually looks like it could be pretty good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Notice at the start it uses the 1337 engine.  Sounds pretty 1337.


----------



## adgloride (Jan 9, 2007)

Not working on my supercard lite, another 0kb file.  I hope my R4 hurrys up and gets here soon.


----------



## shadowboy (Jan 9, 2007)

Sweet, I have the good and bad dump tho, which should I use?  :-<

First impression is house of the dead FTW!


----------



## Hadrian (Jan 9, 2007)

Aim for the head!


----------



## TheRocK (Jan 9, 2007)

what's the accurate save size for this? anyone found out?


----------



## plasmatron (Jan 9, 2007)

And again the SC series is the only card that is not sorking with a new game. Grrrrr !


----------



## lexxlexx (Jan 9, 2007)

dont working on my m3lite


----------



## Harsky (Jan 9, 2007)

Am I the only one that thinks of the Fast And The Furious movie.... but with zombies driving souped up cars when I look at the title? 

"Hey man, I can't believe you beat me at that race"
"HUUUUUUUUUUUUUURGH URGH URGH URG HURG HURGH"
"Yeah.... me too buddy"


----------



## adgloride (Jan 9, 2007)

QUOTE(plasmatron @ Jan 9 2007 said:


> And again the SC series is the only card that is not sorking with a new game. Grrrrr !



I still wonder what the low compatability option is for on the supercard, it never works.  Even with that selected you get a 0kb file.  I thought the option forced the file to be patched.


----------



## T-hug (Jan 9, 2007)

QUOTE(BlueStar @ Jan 9 2007 said:


> Works on R4, actually looks like it could be pretty good
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks like the knife mode engine from resi ds imo.

[-edit-]

I just had a quick go of the first two levels and its not bad for a quick go now and then very repetative hope it gets better.


----------



## mr_blonde_88 (Jan 9, 2007)

Tis a perdy kwl game, got 1 level left of the first chapter

When selecting routes, does it change the game at all?
Ive managed to get all the secret locks so far


----------



## phoood (Jan 9, 2007)

QUOTE(Harsky @ Jan 9 2007 said:


> Am I the only one that thinks of the Fast And The Furious movie.... but with zombies driving souped up cars when I look at the title?
> 
> "Hey man, I can't believe you beat me at that race"
> "HUUUUUUUUUUUUUURGH URGH URGH URG HURG HURGH"
> "Yeah.... me too buddy"



No, you're not the only one


----------



## dafatkid27 (Jan 10, 2007)

QUOTE(.TakaM @ Jan 9 2007 said:


> **TakaM predicts a sequel*



2 Dead 2 Furious


----------



## phoood (Jan 10, 2007)

QUOTE(dafatkid27 @ Jan 9 2007 said:


> QUOTE(.TakaM @ Jan 9 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > **TakaM predicts a sequel*
> ...


Haha.

Gona take the game to the next level.  From the rai1z 2 t3h str33tz.


----------



## DjoeN (Jan 10, 2007)

Works fine on Ewin2 MiniSD (pressing 'Y' button to start)


----------



## Scorpin200 (Jan 10, 2007)

How big is this thing mine says 16mb


----------



## MoNoXiD3 (Jan 10, 2007)

The only game I was really excited for doesn't work on EZ4.


----------



## OG LOCC NESS (Jan 10, 2007)

Don't worry guys, there really isn't anything that can't wait. This game isn't innovative or whatever they advertised. The only 'special' thing about it is that you can shoot the signs to choose which route to take.


----------



## MoNoXiD3 (Jan 10, 2007)

So you are saying that House of the Dead is just shooting paths to take...


----------



## shadowboy (Jan 10, 2007)

Oscar, have you ever played house of the dead?

This is basically a DS version, and it kicks butt if you like the genre.

I personally love Rail shooters, and if you do you should give this a try, it really is great.


----------



## lickmy (Jan 10, 2007)

I'm a fan of rail shooters but not a fan of this. Very repetitive, you can't destroy anything except some cardboard boxes (so far). Some company needs to remake Area 51 for the DS! With WiFi!


----------



## Csibe (Jan 10, 2007)

This game is rocks, i think its graphic is ok and the gamefeeling is very nice!!!
But i thought its an FPS game, it would be better that way.


----------



## Opium (Jan 10, 2007)

It's not working on my G6 Lite, I tried:

Safe Mode + Trim Rom

DoFAT + Soft Reset + Trim Rom

Has anyone got this to work?


----------



## Hadrian (Jan 10, 2007)

QUOTE(oscarmejia @ Jan 10 2007 said:


> Don't worry guys, there really isn't anything that can't wait. This game isn't innovative or whatever they advertised. The only 'special' thing about it is that you can shoot the signs to choose which route to take.


It may not be that innovative but its different for the DS which has a constant stream of movie tie ins and RPG's lately. As for shooting signs, that's in nearly all light gun games since Virtua Cop!

Its a simple shooter, that's all and I enjoy.


----------



## sixb0nes (Jan 10, 2007)

Working on G6 Lite: ForceRW, sw reset, trim rom


----------



## natkoden (Jan 10, 2007)

QUOTE(Opium @ Jan 10 2007 said:


> It's not working on my G6 Lite, I tried:
> 
> Safe Mode + Trim Rom
> 
> ...



Working for me with:

Normal, Trim Rom

Using loader 4.6a, u-disk 4.6d


----------



## sabinraijin (Jan 10, 2007)

Can anyone tell me what this game uses the Top Screen for? Is it mandatory for play? My top screen is broken so I'm limited to games that don't really need it (Castlevania, Kirby, etc). I really want to try this before my replacement part comes in >_


----------



## mr_blonde_88 (Jan 10, 2007)

QUOTE(sabinraijin @ Jan 10 2007 said:


> Can anyone tell me what this game uses the Top Screen for? Is it mandatory for play? My top screen is broken so I'm limited to games that don't really need it (Castlevania, Kirby, etc). I really want to try this before my replacement part comes in >_<




Just to select weapons when you have them, and see you health, and if you've unlcoked the secret for the segment

DOWN - Handgun
LEFT - Shotgun, you get this near the end of Chapter 1
UP - ????
RIGHT - ????


----------



## kohkindachi (Jan 10, 2007)

Does this looks like resident evil - deadly silence


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Jan 10, 2007)

Works on M3 Lite with 4x DMA, Soft Reset, Force R/W but No Trim !


----------



## chava (Jan 10, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Works on M3 Lite with 4x DMA, Soft Reset, Force R/W but No Trim !



I use this combination and it isn't working!
I have a Kignston 1 GB Micro SD


----------



## rs4 (Jan 10, 2007)

QUOTE(mr_blonde_88 @ Jan 10 2007 said:


> DOWN - Handgun
> LEFT - Shotgun, you get this near the end of Chapter 1
> UP - ????
> RIGHT - ????


Up - Crowbar (chap 3)
Right - Machine gun (end of chap 3)

Honestly, this game is mad frustrating if you don't conserve your bullets.

Doesn't help that I didn't pay attention to some 5 min timer, got the Game Over screen and forced to replay another 10min section of the game to get where I left off.

Chaps 2/3 have barely any 'save points' so you're gonna have to go through sections conserving your life and hope you don't die. 

When you get to the area w/all the nurses, stick to the shotty.


----------



## mr_blonde_88 (Jan 10, 2007)

QUOTE(rs4 @ Jan 10 2007 said:


> When you get to the area w/all the nurses, stick to the shotty.



Nurses are ment to be hot damit, not crazy zombie things which i have to shoot with a shotgun which only has 5 shells left


----------



## rs4 (Jan 11, 2007)

Possibly one of the worst endings I've ever seen.

Btw as you get stars for you weapons, they become automatic (atleast for the shotty / pistol) Pretty sure reloading is quicker as well. I don't think damage changes.

Not sure what a 3 star crowbar benefits from.

Anyways, unlocks "furious" mode when you finish the game. I don't notice anything significant changes in # of shots it takes to drop a zombie; so I don't know whats different.


----------



## Deaddy (Jan 11, 2007)

QUOTE(sixb0nes @ Jan 10 2007 said:


> Working on G6 Lite: ForceRW, sw reset, trim rom


This works for me also, with english manager 4.6D and loader 4.6C.


----------



## gab10 (Jan 11, 2007)

QUOTE(rs4 @ Jan 11 2007 said:


> Possibly one of the worst endings I've ever seen.
> 
> Btw as you get stars for you weapons, they become automatic (atleast for the shotty / pistol) Pretty sure reloading is quicker as well. I don't think damage changes.
> 
> ...


furious mode just fast a little bit
nothings special


----------



## canvasch (Jan 11, 2007)

..........it'll be working soon enough i supercard...

(yeah.. i'm sure it'll be working soon  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  right?)


----------



## Hectelion (Jan 11, 2007)

Do someone have a working config for M3CF ?
I tried a lot of configs, but it isn't working


----------



## wabo (Jan 11, 2007)

QUOTE(Hectelion @ Jan 11 2007 said:


> Do someone have a working config for M3CF ?
> I tried a lot of configs, but it isn't working


humm worked on the first try for me. If i remember well, i used safe mode, F/W and trim


----------



## shadowboy (Jan 12, 2007)

Got all the way to the boss of chapter 1 (got me shotty)  and since I had 3 health left I died. T_T  So, how do I beat the bum?  And any after game secrets besides furious?
*Hoping for infinite ammo with no reload, ala chicago tyewriter in RE4.


----------



## martin88 (Jan 12, 2007)

Does it work on EZ4?


----------



## [M]artin (Jan 12, 2007)

How can you be Dead _and_ Furious? I mean, you can be Furious _before_ Dying or perhaps a Furious *Un*dead zombie thingy, but you can never be both simultaneously


----------



## rs4 (Jan 12, 2007)

QUOTE(shadowboy @ Jan 12 2007 said:


> Got all the way to the boss of chapter 1 (got me shotty)Â and since I had 3 health left I died. T_TÂ So, how do I beat the bum?Â And any after game secrets besides furious?
> *Hoping for infinite ammo with no reload, ala chicago tyewriter in RE4.


Lol, the first boss is like.. the only boss you ever have to play more than once, he's that annoying.

When he raises one arm (covering his face) and runs towards you, keep on shooting that front wrist area; when you hit him enough, he drops both his fists to the ground so you have free shots at his shoulders. Those are the only times you can dmg him.

Actually the last boss might be a bit frustrating too.

edit - you might want to replay the first level. I'm assuming you lost lots of health at the start of the last area when you're running through the sewers before you get the shotty? Don't bother killing any zombies, when they get close, shoot them once to stall their attack animation.


----------



## xalphax (Jan 12, 2007)

QUOTE(martin88 @ Jan 12 2007 said:


> Does it work on EZ4?



thats what i want to know too!

anyone tested?


----------



## Harsky (Jan 12, 2007)

I played this game in the hope it gets better after a while... i was wrong. Only 2 types of zombies but with different clothes. Hilarious PSX graphics and the main character is like what happens if you mix in all the FPS cliches altogether. Maybe if this was a homebrew I'd understand but for a retail game... I hope this is being sold as a budget title.


----------



## shadowboy (Jan 12, 2007)

QUOTE(rs4 @ Jan 12 2007 said:


> QUOTE(shadowboy @ Jan 12 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Got all the way to the boss of chapter 1 (got me shotty)  and since I had 3 health left I died. T_T  So, how do I beat the bum?  And any after game secrets besides furious?
> ...


That was what I did actually, lost only one heart in that whole sequence.  The problem was the falling squid thingies at the ladder.  I messed up when I tried reloading and like 5 of them hit me.  Then in the shotty section my dog distracted me and I looked away, so I  got attacked alot.  So, there is a way to get yourself back to the full 3 hp bars before the sewers?  How?


----------



## thegame07 (Jan 12, 2007)

this game rocks


----------



## Verocity (Jan 12, 2007)

Heres a video and some pictures of the game play taken from the website..




















Im going to try it out now.


----------



## Verocity (Jan 12, 2007)

QUOTE(xalphax @ Jan 12 2007 said:


> QUOTE(martin88 @ Jan 12 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Does it work on EZ4?
> ...



Nope, doesn't work on my EZ4 lite deluxe.


----------



## Verocity (Jan 12, 2007)

QUOTE(xalphax @ Jan 12 2007 said:


> QUOTE(martin88 @ Jan 12 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Does it work on EZ4?
> ...



Nope, doesn't work on my EZ4 lite deluxe.


----------



## Smuff (Jan 12, 2007)

No joy on my deluxe, compact OR original EZIVLites  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Just have to hang on and wait for the fix 
(Thankfully, very few games seem to exhibit the stubborness of Tony's Downhill Jam or Pokemon dash.... it's only a matter of time)

I have every faith in Windirt and the gang


----------



## Athlon-pv (Jan 13, 2007)

works on EZ-V


----------



## drjustice (Jan 13, 2007)

Has anyone got this game working with the SCDS1. Game runs just fine it just doesn't save, every time i resume a game starts from the beginning.


----------



## CatScam (Jan 14, 2007)

QUOTE(drjustice @ Jan 13 2007 said:


> Has anyone got this game working with the SCDS1. Game runs just fine it just doesn't save, every time i resume a game starts from the beginning.


Isn’t the SCds the only DS card that can do a real time save with the latest firmware?


----------



## 5uck3rpunch (Jan 21, 2007)

QUOTE(drjustice @ Jan 13 2007 said:


> Has anyone got this game working with the SCDS1. Game runs just fine it just doesn't save, every time i resume a game starts from the beginning.




On the DSOne, set the SAV size to 4k & it will work fine.


----------



## OSW (Feb 1, 2007)

apparantly the new ez4 patch fixes this game so ima testing it out now.


----------



## Big Stu (Feb 2, 2007)

Does anyone else still happen to be having problems with their G6? Have tried all of the methods listed but still got nothing working as of yet.


----------



## Smuff (Feb 2, 2007)

QUOTE(OSW @ Feb 1 2007 said:


> apparantly the new ez4 patch fixes this game so ima testing it out now.


Indeed it does


----------



## OSW (Feb 2, 2007)

QUOTE(rambozotheclown @ Feb 2 2007 said:


> QUOTE(OSW @ Feb 1 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > apparantly the new ez4 patch fixes this game so ima testing it out now.
> > Indeed it does



And indeed i am enjoying this game quite a bit ^^


----------



## tjas (Apr 19, 2007)

Really weird because this game now is being tested by IGN and Gamespot as work in progress hand ons... so the game wasn't finshed or the localisation takes a lot?


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 19, 2007)

I've not seen it in any shops here since the game was dumped, and Eidos is listed as the Europe and US publisher instead of Virgin Play.

I think this release will basically be the same as Touch The Dead but with a different title screen. Do kinda hope that it has had some more work on it, I did enjoy the game (unlike some other people) but it suffered from a few clipping errors and slow loading times. Dont really give a crap if the graphics arent that hot as it allows to have tons of zombies on the screen without slowdown.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 24, 2007)

QUOTE(tjas @ Apr 19 2007 said:


> Really weird because this game now is being tested by IGN and Gamespot as work in progress hand ons... so the game wasn't finshed or the localisation takes a lot?



Weird ... I revisited this thread for the same reason and I'm glad someone noticed the same thing.  So all this time we were playing a pre-released version ... maybe a beta?

"Touch the Dead has been in the works for well over a year at Nintendo DS development house Dream On Studio, originally titled "Dead & Furious." The project's been picked up by Eidos for a May release, and team's done a pretty decent job emulating the fun of an on-rails lightgun shooter using nothing but the touch screen and stylus."


----------



## tjas (Apr 24, 2007)

Yes I think where on to something 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Owke so this is what I think:

In the beginning of this thread someone said '' we almost got a beta version'' couldn't it be that the beta was released for europe? I think it's rather strange that ign, gamespot and so on say that it was a work in progress hands on?


----------



## iamwhoiam (Apr 25, 2007)

Well considering the ingame graphics / GUI looks awful, and the game size is minute... i'm not surprised


----------



## tjas (Apr 25, 2007)

Let's wait and see untill the us version is dumped, than compare the two


----------



## tjas (May 4, 2007)

This makes it even more abvious:

One fun fact nugget is that the game has an alternative title in Europe, the far superior Dead 'n' Furious! As that's something you'd definitely be if you discovered yourself on the wrong side of alive. Touch the Dead launches May 15th in the US. With a date for the European release of Dead 'n' Furious! coming soon. 

From a preview!

Europe release was a beta I guess

http://www.modojo.com/previews/ds/touch_th...d/20070502/177/


----------

